

Can Erick Schonfeld Keep the Techrunch Swagger Alive? - bionichn
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/10/04/can-erick-schonfeld-keep-the-techcrunch-swagger-alive/

======
jeffreymcmanus
The swagger is not why people followed TechCrunch. It was actually a toxic
byproduct. Hopefully the new regime can stick to reporting and minimize the
grief.

~~~
brador
I did click their links for the swagger somewhat. Soon they'll realize that's
what gets pageviews and go back to their old model. Right now, without the
personality, they're a dry rag and wide open to competition. They effectively
lost their USP when that main guy left. What makes them special anymore?

------
pace
w/o reading the posts I welcome the change of TechCrunch with Schonfeld alone
now. He got rid of chief-whiner MG Siegler by promoting him to the #1 Apple
commentator (a diplomatic masterpiece) and gave Arrington some extra trouble
by putting Siegler in this Mini-Crunch-Fund.

Not that Schonfeld will be the better blogger, it's about getting new life
into TechCrunch.

------
raheemm
I hope Erick Schonfeld does not try to re-create the drama that was part of
Arrington's forte. Instead, this is a chance for him to build a respected,
journalistic property.. a sort of nytimes for the tech space. I hope he does
the latter.

~~~
badgergravling
I'm not sure that's possible with Techcrunch - I know Mashable has invested in
journalists to try and deliver deeper content, but Techcrunch isn't set up to
operate that way, and the fact that every writer is pretty much autonomous
means that it's a nightmare to try and even correct inaccuracies...

------
stevoyoung
[http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/28/real-journalism-
venturebeat...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/28/real-journalism-venturebeat-
style/)

VS

[http://uncrunched.com/2011/09/28/venturebeat-needs-to-put-
on...](http://uncrunched.com/2011/09/28/venturebeat-needs-to-put-on-their-big-
boy-pants-if-they-want-to-fight-with-techcrunch/)

I do not think he can.

~~~
cienrak
Does the editor in chief need to be the center of attention? Maybe he can just
hire great talent.

I guess the real question is how much less information/scoops they will have
with Mike and MG gone.

~~~
ilamont
Sometimes the EIC does need to be the center of attention. It gives the
publication a voice. Arrington did it online and in events, the Wired and Tech
Review EICs are mostly at the center on the event side, with far less
writing/reporting in print and online.

~~~
DevX101
Quick, no googling! Who's the Editor in Chief of the New York Times? The Wall
Street Journal?

I have no idea myself and I'd bet most readers of those papers don't.

~~~
ilamont
We're not talking about the same thing. The NYT and WSJ are not tech pubs.
They generally cover hard news, and in the case of the WSJ, provide a
mouthpiece for the conservative political establishment in the United States.
These newspapers are not about the EIC or publisher -- all editorials are
deliberately unsigned and voice comes through in the reporting style and
individual columnists/contributors (Krugman, Friedman, Mossberg, Pogue, etc.).

